# Alien my only Betta......



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Heres a some pics of the handsome Alien I saved from Walmart!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Could some one give me a few tips on breeding Bettas cause Im planning on breeding Alien. Thanks.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

very pretty betta!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice walmart find! He is sooo pretty.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Guess what he was only $6


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Could some one give me a few tips on breeding Bettas cause Im planning on breeding Alien. Thanks.


 Breeding requires extensive research to do correctly and safely.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Do TONNES (and I mean TONNES) of research and then research some more. And then once you know it all, research until your brain hurts.
Breeding is very time consuming and can be very expensive. You could end up with 300 fry and nowhere to put them! And pet store betta fry look much different from their parents (well, my friends spawns have.)


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Guess what he was only $6


Nice! See my 5 bettas in my siggy? They were all from walmart too. They were $3.50 each!  Great price but I wish walmart took better care of their fish.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah lovely fish  Great find too! Walmart always has sick/dying/dull bettas for me :[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Breeding isn't as simple as throwing the male and female together and letting them spawn. It takes time and money and you have to have the proper setup. You can't just throw them in a gallon bowl and let nature take it's course.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I want to save all the fish at Walmart and thanks for the breeding tips!


----------

